# Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au



## Pinn (30. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Anfang Juni war ich mit mehreren Freunden das zweite Mal für eine Woche an der Skjern-Au, u.a. wegen der Chance, hier mal einen Lachs zu fangen.

Gesehen habe ich zwei gefangene Lachse: einen der gerade fotografiert wurde und einen anderen, den ein dänischer Spinnangler nach 25 Minuten Drill erfolgreich landen konnte. Seine Montage war ein Stabgewicht von ca.30g und davor ein bronzefarbener Spinner an einem monofilen Vorfach von etwa einem Meter.

Ich selber hatte mit ähnlicher Montage wie der Däne zwei Tage später einen hammerharten Fischkontakt, leider nur weniger als eine Minute. Der Fisch drehte eine Runde in der Flußbiegung vor mir, um dann zielstrebig gegen Strömung und Rollenbremse flußauf zu ziehen. 50m weit, dann erschlaffte die Schnur... Spinner und Drilling waren noch am unbeschädigten Vorfach (30er Monofil) dran, also muß ich mir gottseidank nix wegen falscher oder zu schwacher Montage vorwerfen. Gesehen habe ich den Fisch nicht.

Die Fangmeldungen unter
http://skjernaasam.dk
waren mir bekannt und im Shop in Skjern hatte uns ein Verkäufer aus der Angelabteilung erzählt, ein Freund von ihm habe 15 Jahre gebraucht, um seinen zweiten Lachs aus der Skjern-Au zu fangen.

Den Biss sehe ich deshalb schon als einen unwahrscheinlichen Glücksfall an. Das Aushaken im Fall eines Bisses ist sicher statististisch gesehen nichts Außergewöhnliches. Trotzdem eine herbe Enttäuschung unmittelbar nach solch einer Riesenchance!

Das wäre mein erster Atlantiklachs (oder eine große Meerforelle) gewesen, wenn auch "nur" an der Spinnrute. Vor Saisonende am 14. September werde ich nochmal eine Woche lang versuchen, einen Skjern-Lachs zu fangen, diesmal intensiver mit der Zweihand-Fliegenrute.

In dem Zusammenhang denke ich über die richtige Taktik nach. In der ersten Juniwoche d.J. habe ich in fast 60 Stunden am Wasser keinen einzigen Lachs buckeln geschweige denn springen sehen, obwohl sie da waren, wie die Fangmeldungen belegen. Das Wetter war trüb und regnerisch, und die Skjern 20 cm höher als normal. Was treiben Lachse unter solchen Bedingungen? Wandern sie ohne Pause durch bis in ihre Laichgewässer? Oder rasten sie manchmal in etwas tieferen Gumpen, um später weiterzuwandern? Jedenfalls war es Anfang Juni unmöglich, die Lachse auf Sicht zu befischen, weil sie oberhalb der Wasseroberfäche keine erkennbaren Lebenszeichen von sich gaben.

Möglicherweise ist das alles ganz anders, wenn die Skjern-Au weniger Wasser führt, keine Ahnung...

Zu denken gibt mir die Methode dänischer Wurmangler, die den Tauwurm mittels Bleigewicht unter gelegentlichen Zupfen und Ausnutzen der Strömung vom gegenüberliegenden Ufer zum eigenen Ufer driften lassen. Die fangen so ihren Lachs. Ich vermute, viele dieser Lachse tauchen nicht einmal in den offiziellen Statistiken auf. Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: Die Wurmangelei auf Lachse ist bestimmt nicht mein Ding, aber als Gastangler in Dänemark steht es mir nicht zu, diese zu kritisieren. Wenn so geangelt werden darf, ist das in Ordnung und damit basta!

Vielmehr finde ich interessant und für den Fangerfolg wichtig, dass die Lachse bei der Wurmangelei knapp über Grund beißen. Genau da würde ich ihnen auch die Fliege oder den Streamer anbieten.

Und nochwas: Die Skjern-Au und ihre Nebenflüsse werden oft als Äschen- und Bachforellenflüsse angepriesen, aber ich habe im Mai 2005 nur eine Regenbogenforelle fangen können, von Äschen und Bachforellen keine Spur. Auch dieses Jahr im Juni 2006 gab es keine Lebenszeichen von Äschen oder Bachforellen, nicht einmal von Weißfischen oder Barschen. Lediglich ein magerer Krauthecht mit Bissspuren durch einen anderen Fisch (Lachs?) wurde gefangen. Kann es sein, dass in Lachs- und Meerforellenflüssen andere Fischarten verdrängt werden?

Das jedenfalls war die Aussage eines Anglers aus Skjern. Falls seine Aussage begründet ist, wüßte ich gerne, warum Fischbestände angepriesen werden, die so nicht mehr auf allen Strecken vorhanden sind. Lachse und Meerforellen sind ja bestimmt nicht unattraktiv als Alternative zu Äschen und Bachforellen.

TL, Werner

PS: Wenn ich die Fangstatistik aus 2005
http://<a href=http://skjernaasam.dk/php/Fiskeri.p...]=1&values[aargang]=2005&values[contentid]=24
richtig interpretiere, scheinen der August und der halbe September (Saisonende) besonders erfolgversprechend auf (kleinere) Lachse zu sein, der beste Meerforellenmonat war der Juli.


----------



## Rausreißer (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

Na dann, Danke für den Beitrag, Pinn. :m 

Die Skjern Å hat schon was. 

Verdammt warm hier im Norden, ich werde mal heute Abend mal noch eine Fliege tüdeln.

Gernot #h


----------



## Gnilftz (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

#6 #6 #6 
Schöner Beitrag!

Bei mir hat es mal wieder nicht zu dem erhofften Salmon gereicht, aber über ne feiste 55er Mefo habe ich mich auch sehr gefreut. Leider wurde es zu meinem Leidwesen (meine Familie sah das anders!) dann sehr heiß und der Wasserstand sank zusehens. Ich hatte noch 3 mal kurz Fisch auf der Fliege, konnte aber die Kontakte nicht verwerten. #q :c 
Trotzdem,
es war ein super Fischen! Ich :l  diesen Bach!


----------



## mario mücke (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

hallo werner,
ich war gerade am letzten wochenende am skjern. mit 7 fliegenruten haben wir ziemlich intensiv die strecke unterhalb der vorgodau befischt (nähe borris). nur einer von uns hatte einen biß und konnte den fisch, eine meerforelle von 7-pfund, auch landen. bei der anzahl der lachse die dort jedes jahr gefangen werden (2005 - 260 stück, offiziell) musst du schon sehr gute gewässerkenntnisse mitbringen um erfolgreich zu sein. ich war das erste mal am skjern und fand die angelei recht anspruchsvoll. an anderen lachsflüssen sind die standplätze der lachse einfacher zu erkennen und in der regel sind auch mehr lachse im fluss. aber das lachsprojekt am skjern steckt ja noch in den kinderschuhen und ich denke in ein paar jahren werden die chancen besser werden. wir haben einige lachse und meerforelen springen sehen und hatten auch sonst recht günstige bedingungen. regen, ansteigendes wasser (ca. 18 grad), dann wieder fallend und aufklarend.
steigende äschen und forellen waren auch einige zu beobachten aber ich denke die nebengewässer, ommeau und vorgodau sind dafür besser geeignet. zudem können geschickte wurmfischer forellen und äschen ziemlich arg dezimieren und beangelt wird der skjern von allen fraktionen ziemlich stark. das siehst du auch an den ausgetrampelten pfaden an den ufern des flusses. wenn viele angler ihren fang abschädeln bleibt halt nicht mehr viel drin.
trotzdem werde ich bestimmt nocheinmal an den skjern fahren. er ist ein schöner fluss, der ein sehr hohes durchschnittsgewicht an lachsen und meerforellen hergibt.
viel erfolg
mario mücke
http://www.abenteuer-angeln.de
http://www.farioev.de


----------



## Pinn (1. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> #6 #6 #6
> Schöner Beitrag!
> 
> Bei mir hat es mal wieder nicht zu dem erhofften Salmon gereicht, aber über ne feiste 55er Mefo habe ich mich auch sehr gefreut. Leider wurde es zu meinem Leidwesen (meine Familie sah das anders!) dann sehr heiß und der Wasserstand sank zusehens. Ich hatte noch 3 mal kurz Fisch auf der Fliege, konnte aber die Kontakte nicht verwerten. #q :c
> ...


 
Moin Heiko,

Deine Antwort ist Motivationssteigerer in pur für mich. Gilt das einklich schon als Doping?

Ich hab mich auch in diesen "Bach" verliebt!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Gnilftz (1. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*



			
				Pinn schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Heiko,
> 
> Deine Antwort ist Motivationssteigerer in pur für mich. Gilt das einklich schon als Doping?
> 
> ...



Freut mich zu hören, äh lesen! 
Wegen dem Doping frag mal bei Jan U.
Nach dem Regen jetzt soll es wieder richtig gut laufen... ich will da sofort wieder hin!!!


----------



## Herling (2. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

Moin Moin,

auch ich hätte in der Skjern-Au fast meinen ersten Lachs erwischt.

Im Sommer 2004 fischte ich zum ersten Mal mit der 2-Hand-Rute, Sinkschnur und orange/schwarzem-12erZwilling im Bereich der Borris-Strecke.
Ich stand noch keine 2 Stunden am Fluss, der Wurf war ausgefischt und die Schnur schon gestreckt am eigenen Ufer. Plötzlich ein kleiner Ruck an der Fliege, und ich hob die Rute hoch. Dann ging der Tanz los, und der Fisch tobte kreuz und quer über den Fluss. Er wälzte sich mehrfach an der Oberfläche, mein Kumpel stand derweil am Ufer und machte fleißig Fotos vom Drill. 
Der Lachs wurde müde und ich dachte schon "den hab ich im Sack", da stürmte er plötzlich noch mal los in eine Krautbank, der Haken schlitze aus und der Fisch entkam. Wir haben ihn auf ca. 80 cm geschätzt, es war zweifelsfrei ein Lachs.

Im Sommer 2005 hatte mein Kumpel dann das Glück des Tüchtigen. Es war mittlerweile sein 5. Trip an die Skjern, und er sagte mir, dass er jetzt einfach reif sei für einen Lachs. 
An selbiger Stelle, wo ich im Jahr zuvor den Lachs verloren hatte, sahen wir mehrfach einen größeren Fisch buckeln. Mein Kumpel warf ihn mit der Fliege direkt an und er nahm die Tube sofort. Nach kurzem, aber heftigem Drill kescherte er einen 73 cm langen Grils.

Mit Glück und Ausdauer fängt man in der Skjern seinen Lachs. Vielleicht klappt es nicht gleich beim ersten Wochenend-Kurztrip, aber der fleißige Fischer kommt schon zu seinem Fisch.

Ich habe mehrere Dänen (und auch Touris) am Fluss gesehen, die schöne Lachse, tolle Meerforellen oder fette Rainis gefangen hatten. 
Ein Däne erzählte mir, dass die meisten Einheimischen die gefangenen Lachse nicht offiziell melden und die Fische klammheimlich im Kofferraum verschwinden lassen. Daher dürften die Fänge viel höher sein als in den Statistiken angegeben.

Auch ich werde ich den nächsten Tagen noch mal hochdüsen, am Wochenende soll der böige Wind abflauen, da bringt das Fliegenfischen doch gleich doppelt Spaß.

Vielleicht sehen wir uns am Fluss ....

Tight Lines ... Herling


----------



## Gnilftz (2. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*



			
				Herling schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ich werde ich den nächsten Tagen noch mal hochdüsen, am Wochenende soll der böige Wind abflauen, da bringt das Fliegenfischen doch gleich doppelt Spaß.




Na dann hau mal was raus!!!
TL mein Bestäär!!! #6


----------



## Karstein (3. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

Moin Skjern-Fans,

um die Statistik mal ein wenig anzureichern: wir waren 1992, 1993, 2000, 2001, 2006 jeweils ein verlängertes Wochenende an der Au, und es gab nicht einen Lachs-/ Meerforellenkontakt...

Rund ein halbes Dutzend Mal habe ich in der rückliegenden Zeit Lachse buckeln sehen, gefangen haben wir eine ca. 38er Bachforelle und eine 45er Äsche, beide auf Skjern Fancy. Dat war´s aber auch. :m

Viele Grüße und weiterhin tight lines an dieser wunderschönen Au

Karsten


----------



## Grayling (3. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

Moin Herling,
auch von mir ein freundliches "Hau sie raus".
Fischt ihr eigentlich immer mit Sinkschnüren an der Skjern.? Ich dachte im Sommer wird mit Schwimmschnur und intermediatevorfach relativ weit oben gefischt?

Gruss
Grayling (derdiesejahrwiedervieleschönestundenundfischeindkhatte)


----------



## Gnilftz (3. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*



			
				Grayling schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte im Sommer wird mit Schwimmschnur und intermediatevorfach relativ weit oben gefischt?



Moinsen,

meine Mefo hatte ich auf nen Hover ST von Guideline und nem Intermediate Vorfach. Die restlichen Bisse auf Floater und dem Intermediate Vorfach. Mit nem Sinker hättest Du beim Wasserstand nicht ganz soviel Spass gehabt.


----------



## Herling (3. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

Moin Grayling,

nach meinen Erfahrungen an der Skjern-Au steht die Wahl der optimalen Schnur immer im Zusammenhang mit dem jeweiligen Wasserstand im Fluss und läßt sich somit leider nicht verallgemeinern. 
Die meisten Fliegenfischer nutzen verschiedene Schuss-Köpfe, da sie somit taktisch variabler sind und auf die sich schnell ändernen Wasserstände im Fluss entsprechend reagieren können.

In den letzten beiden Sommern war aufgrund häufiger Regenfälle ziemlich viel Wasser in der Skjern, somit kam bei mir häufig die Sinkschnur (Vision Ace, S2/S4) zum Einsatz. 

Mein Kumpel fing seinen Lachs mit einem Floating/Sink3-SH von GuideLine + beschwerter Tube. 
Viele Dänen fischen in der Skjern mit dem transparent/blauen Hover/Intermediate-SH von GuideLine, irgendwie muss der wohl ganz toll laufen an diesem Fluss, hab ihn aber noch nicht selbst geworfen.

Da es diesen Sommer auch in DK kaum geregnet hatte, führt die Skjern leider nur wenig Wasser.

Heiko hat schon die optimale Schnur+Vorfach-Kombination für Niedrigwasser beschrieben, genau so hätte ich es wohl auch gemacht (komisch Heiko, hab mir wohl viel bei Dir abgeguckt! #h).

Wichtig dürfte wohl sein, dass die Fliege immer nah beim Fisch läuft, und der steht meistens am Grund.

Allerdings habe ich letztes Jahr mit einem Verkäufer von "Korsholm" geschnackt, und der behauptete genau Gegenteiliges. Seiner Ansicht nach gehört die Fliege (meist Mini-Tuben) mit einem Floater-SH immer an die Oberfläche, egal bei welchem Wasserstand, die Lachse würden danach steigen. Bei mir lief mit dieser Technik leider bisher gar nichts.

Wichtig dürfte wohl auch die richtige Wahl der Fliegen sein. Im Sommer bloß keine Brummer antüddeln, je kleiner desto fängiger. 
Ein Schweizer berichtete mir am Fluss, dass er eine Woche lang intensiv relativ große Zwillinge (Gr. 4-8) gefischt hatte, ohne einen einzigen Biss. Auf Anraten eines Dänen versuchte er daraufhin eine kleine, schneeweiße Tube, und -zack- erwischte er noch bis zum Urlaubsende eine große Bachforelle und einen schönen Lachs.

Ich werde Euch nächste Woche berichten, wie es bei mir gelaufen ist.

Gruß Henning


----------



## Gnilftz (3. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*



			
				Herling schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde Euch nächste Woche berichten, wie es bei mir gelaufen ist.



n büschen neidisch guck, aber ganz fest die Daumen drück!!! #6 

Wir sehen uns bestimmt noch am Bach!!! #h


----------



## havkat (3. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

Moin!



> Ein Däne erzählte mir, dass die meisten Einheimischen die gefangenen Lachse nicht offiziell melden und die Fische klammheimlich im Kofferraum verschwinden lassen. Daher dürften die Fänge viel höher sein als in den Statistiken angegeben.



So sieht datt aus.
Nicht nur an der Skjern, nicht nur in Dänemark. 

Mir bekannte Lachs - Gesamtstrecke eines Dänen Skjern/2005:

Vierzehn.

Tjä! :q

Das Prob mit unseren oder den dänischen Auen ist m. E. nach oft, dass man sie nur sehr schwer "lesen" kann, wenn man, mehr oder weniger, revierfremd ist.

Ein norw. Fluss zeigt seine Pools und Rinnen da viel leichter her, wenn er nicht gerade bis oben voll mit Schmelzwasser ist.

Die einheimischen Füchse kennen ihre "Hühnerställe" ganz genau.
Woher soll man als Touri wissen, dass man gerade an einem "Loch" oder einer kurzen, tiefen Rinne vorbeigelatscht ist, wo die Fische tagsüber rasten, weil die Austrecke dort "oberflächlich" völlig langweilig, schurgerade, eintönig und irgendwie tot aussieht?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

Ein wirklich schöner Thread!


----------



## Karstein (4. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*



			
				Thilo (NRW) schrieb:
			
		

> Ein wirklich schöner Thread!



Kann Dir nur beipflichten, Thilo! :m

@ Torsten: Fürsehn Salmler in einem Jahr von einem Däneländer??? Hat der seinen Kescher in eine Fischtreppe gehalten oder was |uhoh: 

Fürwahr - immer, wenn ich an der Ribe Vesterau oder Skjern Au herumgestippt hatte, wurde ich das Gefühl nicht los, immer an der totesten Stelle des ganzen Landes zu wedeln... Trotzdem bleibe ich hartnäckig bei meiner Theorie und befische neuerdings intensiv die Abschnitte vor und nach Brücken. Habe zwar auch dort noch kein großes Tennis erleben dürfen, aber ich konnte mich immerhin an zwei erfolgreichen Drills der Einheimischen erfreuen. Dies so geschehen an der Straßenbrücke 11 (28) zwischen Tarm und Skjern. 

Grüßle

Karsten


----------



## Pinn (4. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*



			
				mario mücke schrieb:
			
		

> hallo werner,
> ich war gerade am letzten wochenende am skjern. mit 7 fliegenruten haben wir ziemlich intensiv die strecke unterhalb der vorgodau befischt (nähe borris). nur einer von uns hatte einen biß und konnte den fisch, eine meerforelle von 7-pfund, auch landen. bei der anzahl der lachse die dort jedes jahr gefangen werden (2005 - 260 stück, offiziell) musst du schon sehr gute gewässerkenntnisse mitbringen um erfolgreich zu sein. ich war das erste mal am skjern und fand die angelei recht anspruchsvoll. an anderen lachsflüssen sind die standplätze der lachse einfacher zu erkennen und in der regel sind auch mehr lachse im fluss. aber das lachsprojekt am skjern steckt ja noch in den kinderschuhen und ich denke in ein paar jahren werden die chancen besser werden. wir haben einige lachse und meerforelen springen sehen und hatten auch sonst recht günstige bedingungen. regen, ansteigendes wasser (ca. 18 grad), dann wieder fallend und aufklarend.
> steigende äschen und forellen waren auch einige zu beobachten aber ich denke die nebengewässer, ommeau und vorgodau sind dafür besser geeignet. zudem können geschickte wurmfischer forellen und äschen ziemlich arg dezimieren und beangelt wird der skjern von allen fraktionen ziemlich stark. das siehst du auch an den ausgetrampelten pfaden an den ufern des flusses. wenn viele angler ihren fang abschädeln bleibt halt nicht mehr viel drin.
> trotzdem werde ich bestimmt nocheinmal an den skjern fahren. er ist ein schöner fluss, der ein sehr hohes durchschnittsgewicht an lachsen und meerforellen hergibt.
> ...


 
Hallo Mario,

Antworten, die überhöhte Fangerwartungen relativieren, sind schon in Ordnung. Ich denke, es macht aus unserer Sicht wenig Sinn, die Werbetrommel für diesen schönen Fluß zu rühren und damit eventuell Angler anzulocken, die sicher im eigenen Interesse an anderen Gewässern viel besser aufgehoben wären.

Mehr Wurmangler oder einen Zirkus wie am Mörrum als anderes Extrem möchte ich hier nicht haben. Ich mag die Skjern-Au und andere Au-Flüßchen so, wie ich sie bisher kennengelernt habe (nur im Frühjahr, fast immer im Wind, manchmal im Regen, manchmal noch mit morgendlichem Rauhreif). Dazu gehört für mich auch, dass man sich hier Fangerfolge hart erarbeiten muß.

Im Sommer ist hier sicher mehr los. Du schreibst von ausgetrampelten Pfaden am Ufer, die ich noch nicht gesehen habe, weil sie im Frühjahr noch nicht vorhanden sind. Einen stärkeren Befischungsdruck im Sommer kann ich mir aber gut vorstellen.

Anspruchsvoll zu beangeln sind die größeren Au-Flüsse - neben der Skjern Au habe ich schon an Omme-, Vorgod- und Konge-Au gefischt - eigentlich nicht, wenn man weiss, was einen erwartet: Meterlange Krautfahnen unterschiedlicher Wasserpflanzen vom Ufer an bis in die tieferen Stellen in verschiedenen Grüntönen, die von Brücken aus bei klarem Wasser und Sonnenschein ein beindruckendes Bild abgeben, oft dichter Bewuchs der Uferzone und im näheren Umfeld meistens Wiesen und Weiden, seltener Windschutz durch Bäume, unterspülte Steilufer an Prallhängen sowie Flachwasserzonen an Biegungen.

Wirklich tiefe Stellen über zwei Meter sind bei dem überwiegend sandigem bis kiesigem Grund selten. Ich vermute, an vielen Stellen könnte man die Skjern-Au durchwaten. Das ist allerdings überall verboten, weshalb Fliegenfischen nur vom Ufer aus möglich ist.

Wo viel Wasserpflanzen sind, empfiehlt sich Schwimmschnur, die über die Krautfahnen gleitet. Will ich in Grundnähe zwischen Krautfahnen fischen, verwende ich beschwerte schnellsinkende Leader, die meiner Meinung nach nicht länger als 150cm sein sollten. Die kann man schön zwischen den Krautfahnen durchtreiben lassen und kommt über einen Meter runter. Oft zieht die Flugschnur den Leader hinter sich her, weil die Strömung an der Oberfläche viel stärker ist. Man sollte also nicht nur menden, sondern am Anfang der Drift auch gleichzeitig "bremsen", damit der Köder auf Tiefe kommt. Das hört sich vermutlich klug an, bezieht sich aber nur auf meine Einhand-Ruten (#5 und #7/8).

Was meine Zweihandrute betrifft, mit der ich im Oktober 2005 auf Vancouver Island einige Pazifik-Lachse (Chinooks und Cohos) landen konnte, weiß ich noch nicht so recht, wo sie mir Vorteile bringt. Eventuell im Drill schwerer Fische wegen ihrer durchgehenden Aktion und ihrer Länge. Würfe über 30 Meter sind selten erforderlich. An der Skjern-Au habe ich Zweihandfliegenfischer mit solchen Ruten oft nur "tunken" gesehen, in den Pools.

So lernt man Laxverdächtige Stellen kennen.  

TL, Werner


----------



## Pinn (4. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*



			
				Herling schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> 
> Mit Glück und Ausdauer fängt man in der Skjern seinen Lachs. Vielleicht klappt es nicht gleich beim ersten Wochenend-Kurztrip, aber der fleißige Fischer kommt schon zu seinem Fisch.
> 
> Tight Lines ... Herling


 
Demnäxt kommt mein dritter Wochen-Trip an die Skjern...  , 

TL, Werner


----------



## Karstein (5. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*



			
				Pinn schrieb:
			
		

> im Oktober 2005 auf Vancouver Island einige Pazifik-Lachse (Chinooks und Cohos)



Moin Werner,

an welchem Fluss hattest denn auf Vancouver Island gefischt? Wir waren im September 2004 am Campbell, Nimpkish und Somass - und hatten uns vor Ort geärgert, dass wir die Bihänder nicht mit eingesteckt hatten. So blieben aber immer noch traumhafte Drills von Chum, Humpies und Coho an der Einhand.

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## Pinn (5. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> an welchem Fluss hattest denn auf Vancouver Island gefischt? Wir waren im September 2004 am Campbell, Nimpkish und Somass - und hatten uns vor Ort geärgert, dass wir die Bihänder nicht mit eingesteckt hatten.


 
Moin Carsten,

wir waren näher an der Pazifikseite, etwas nördlich von Port Alberni am Stamp River.

Den Campbell-River und die Ortschaft hab ich mir auch angeschaut und überlege, ob ich da nächstes Jahr mal fische. Der Flug von Vancouver bis Campbell kostet nur 100 Dollar und ein Auto kann man sich in Campbell mieten. Dazu kämen Kosten für Unterkunft.

Etwas zeitaufwendiger ist es, wenn man in Vancouver einen Pick-Up mit Wohnwagen ordert und per Fähre übersetzt, wie wir das 2005 gemacht haben.

Zur Zweihänder interessant: Bei der Gepäckaufgabe in D-Dorf gab es keine Probleme mit meinem Rutenkoffer aus ALU, 160cm lang. Aber vor dem Rückflug auf dem Airport Vancouver erklärte man mir, das 170 Dollar Sperrgutzuschlag anfallen (Lufthansa). Da war auch keine Verhandlungsmöglichkeit.

Empfehlenswert wären also 4-teilige Zweihandruten, die diagonal in einen entsprechenden Koffer passen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Karstein (5. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

Hi Werner,

glaube, meine Rückfrage läßt den Skjern Au Thread abschweifen - aber wenn Du magst, können wir weitere Infos zum Angeln am Campbell per PN austauschen? Hatten einen wunderschönen Campground für unser WoMo, 2 Minuten von einem der besten Beats des Campbell River entfernt! 

Viele Grüße aus Berlin

Karsten


----------



## mario mücke (5. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*



			
				Pinn schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mario,
> 
> Antworten, die überhöhte Fangerwartungen relativieren, sind schon in Ordnung. Ich denke, es macht aus unserer Sicht wenig Sinn, die Werbetrommel für diesen schönen Fluß zu rühren und damit eventuell Angler anzulocken, die sicher im eigenen Interesse an anderen Gewässern viel besser aufgehoben wären.
> 
> ...


 
hallo werner,
eine zweihandrute bringt dir dann vorteile wenn du deine fliege wieder schnell im wasser haben willst. nur dort fängt sie fische. ein rückschwung und zwanzig meter leine sind auf dem wasser. mit einer einhandrute benötigst du wesentlich mehr leerwürfe. hinzu kommt das leichtere menden der schnur und ein besserer hebel im drill großer fische.
"hart erarbeiten" gefällt mir auch besser. das heißt ja nicht, dass ein fluss der einen aufstieg von 2500 lachsen hat, sich leichter beangeln lässt. es gehören gewiss noch weitere faktoren dazu. ansonsten kann ich dir nur recht geben.
beste grüße
http://www.abenteuer-angeln.de
http://www.farioev.de


----------



## Karstein (6. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

@ Mario: fahrt ihr dieses Jahr nochmal hoch? Würde ja gerne noch mal für ein Wochenende die Skjern Au entlang pirschen. Michael H. würde bestimmt auch mitkommen.

Gruß gen Nachbarn

Karsten


----------



## mario mücke (6. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

hallo karsten,
eher nicht. wir fahren ende august für eine woche an den mandal die lachse ärgern und im oktober noch ein langes wochenende nach rügen hechte ärgern.
grüße mario
http://www.farioev.de
http://www.abenteuer-angeln.de


----------



## Pinn (6. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*



			
				mario mücke schrieb:
			
		

> eine zweihandrute bringt dir dann vorteile wenn du deine fliege wieder schnell im wasser haben willst. nur dort fängt sie fische. ein rückschwung und zwanzig meter leine sind auf dem wasser. mit einer einhandrute benötigst du wesentlich mehr leerwürfe. hinzu kommt das leichtere menden der schnur und ein besserer hebel im drill großer fische.


 
Hallo Mario,

ich gehe auch davon aus, dass die Fliege nur im Wasser Fische fängt, in Luftraum bestenfalls Schwalben, Libellen oder in den Abendstunden Fledermäuse. Im schlechtesten Fall bleibt sie im Luftraum an Objekten hängen, die schwer oder garnicht zu drillen sind.  

Ernsthaft: Mit der Zweihand und den optimalen Schnüren für die Skjern-Au kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus.

Ich stell mal meine Theorien zur Lachsfischerei mit der Zweihand an der Skjern zur Diskussion und bin bestimmt nicht sauer, wenn mich jemand korrigiert oder kritisiert. 

1. Lachse beißen da, wo sie stehen oder wo sie wandern. Sie stehen in den tiefen Stellen und wandern in den Rinnen.
2. Skjern-Lachse steigen nicht nach Trockenfliegen, auch wenn das oft behauptet wird.
3. Wenn Fliegenrute, dann mit Schwimmschnur und fast sinking leader, wegen der Wasserpflanzen.

Fall das so (teilweise) akzeptabel ist, wäre ich in der Theorie schon etwas weiter. Praktisch aber noch nicht so, weil ich das mit meinem Gerät umsetzen müßte.

Ich frag mal die hier anwesenden Au-Experten: Verratet doch bitte mal, wie angelt Ihr auf Skjern-Lachse mit der Zweihandrute? Welche Ruten? Welche Schnüre? Wie sehen Eure Montagen aus, welche Fliegen?

Ich weiß natürlich, dass es keine Patentrezepte gibt und der Erfolg beim Fischen viel mit der eigenen Ausdauer und Konsequenz, aber auch viel mit Fantasie und Glück zu tun hat.

in diesem Sinne,
TL Werner


----------



## mario mücke (7. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

hallo werner,
ich bin alles andere als ein lachsexperte. ich habe meine erfahrungen auf drei lachstouren in norwegen sammeln dürfen. dort befischten wir immer den selben fluss und im laufe der drei jahre konnte ich einige erfahrungen sammeln.
die lachse beißen nur an ganz bestimmten stellen im fluss. diese sind oftmals sehr klein/kurz/schmal. fischt deine fliege nicht in diesem fenster sinken deine chancen rapide. an anderen stellen siehst du viele lachse springen aber fast nie angelt dort ein einheimischer bzw. habe ich dort einen lachs gefangen. die norweger würden nie diese stellen beangeln, weil dort nie ein fisch beißt, sagen sie... deshalb angeln viele einheimische an diesem gewässer sehr selektiv. nur an den erfolgversprechensten stellen und gehen dann fix weiter an den nächsten hot-spot.
die lachse kommen bei normalem wasserstand immer!!! an die oberfläche um eine fliege zu nehmen ergo: schwimmschnur und intermediate-plyleader, 2,5m monofil reichen aus. im angelladen in korsholm sagen die jungs ähnliches...
schwierig fand ich im skjern die hot-spots zu lesen, abgesehen von den gumpen unerhalb der brücken und die brückenpfeiler selber... sah ich nur wenige markante rinnen. klar rinnen gibt es viele aber nur wenige erschienen mir als lachsstandort ansprechbar.
veilleicht findet sich hier im forum noch ein skjern-experte der sein wissen mit uns teilt... lassen wir uns überraschen.
beste grüße aus berlin
mario mücke
http://www.abenteuer-angeln.de
http://www.farioev.de


----------



## Gnilftz (7. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*



			
				mario mücke schrieb:
			
		

> veilleicht findet sich hier im forum noch ein skjern-experte der sein wissen mit uns teilt...[/URL]



Da scheide ich auf jeden Fall aus... |rolleyes


----------



## Pinn (8. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*



			
				mario mücke schrieb:
			
		

> die lachse kommen bei normalem wasserstand immer!!! an die oberfläche um eine fliege zu nehmen


 
Hallo Mario,

genau das hatte ich abgestritten, weil meine Angelfreunde und ich keinen einzigen Lachs an der Oberfläche gesehen haben, obwohl sie da waren. Sonst wären keine gefangen worden. Liegt sicher an den speziellen Umständen. Wir waren jeweils sehr früh im Jahr (Ende April und dieses Jahr Anfang Mai) bei höherem Wasserstand an der Skjern.

Ich dachte, der Verkäufer im Intersport Korsholm übertreibt, als er uns von Trockenfliegen erzählte... Allerdings sprach er in diesem Zusammenhang auch davon, dass der Wasserstand noch mindestens 20 cm fallen müsse, dann würde es besser. 

Danke für Deine Info. Jetzt glaub' ich's auch! 

Mit Montagen entsprechend Deinem Vorschlag macht mir das Fischen auch viel mehr Spaß. Viel spannender, wenn man die Bisse sieht als wenn man im Tiefen erstmal "erfühlen" muß, ob Hänger oder Biss.

TL, Werner


----------



## Karstein (8. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

@ Werner: bezüglich der Schnüre und Vorfachlängen halte ich mich mal besser ganz raus und hoffe, dass Michael alias NordlichtSG hier langsam mal mit seiner Kenntnis in die Debatte einsteigt!? (habe ihm im Mai auch direkt seinen obergenial eingekürzten Schusskopf vor Ort an der Skjern Au abgekauft, weil er hervorragend auf meine VOGG passte)

Thema Fliege: da kann ich schon mehr schwärmen! :m Ich fische nicht nur an der Skjern Au, sondern auch auf MeFo an der Ostsee, in Irland und in Canada am liebsten die Skjern Fancy auf single hook Größe 6. Diese Fliege ist für mich wirklich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau und hat mir neben Meerforelle und Atlantiklachs auch die Humpies und Chum am Campbell beschert! Leider hatten sie neulich bei Korsholm nur stark modifizierte Fancies am Auslagetisch, ich wollte eigentlich meinen stark dezimierten Vorrat ordentlich aufrüsten... 

Die hier meine ich:







Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## Karstein (9. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

Hmmmm, hab ich den Thread jetzt mausetot gemacht mit meinen Theorien? 

Würde jedenfalls gerne wissen, ob gegen Ende der Saison Richtung 15.09. noch ordentliches Fischen auf Fettflössler möglich ist? Oder gehen dann nur noch Braune an die Fliege? Dat muss nich dann nich sein...


----------



## Pinn (9. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*



Karsten_Berlin schrieb:


> Hmmmm, hab ich den Thread jetzt mausetot gemacht mit meinen Theorien?


 
Hallo Karsten,

mach Dir darüber mal keine Sorgen. 

Ich fand den Thread bisher sehr informativ, vor allem weil hier sehr gegensätzlich erscheinende Meinungen vertreten wurden, beispielsweise in Bezug auf das Beissverhalten der Lachse.

Ich habe nix an den Augen, konnte aber bei zwei Angeltouren zu Beginn der Saison in 2005 und 2006 bei höherem Wasserstand keinen einzigen Lachs in Oberflächennähe ausmachen geschweige denn buckeln sehen. Trotzdem waren sie da und wurden gefangen, und einen hatte ich selber am Haken. Unter solchen Bedingungen (kühle Witterung, kaltes Wasser und hoher Wasserstand bzw. stärkere Strömung) zweifel ich immer noch daran, dass Lachse nach der Fliege steigen.

Vielleicht ist das ist das auch nur jahreszeitlich bedingt. Wenn noch nix natürliches auf dem Wasser schwimmt, nach dem es sich zu steigen lohnt, warum sollte dann der Beissreflex durch eine einsam vorbeitreibende Kunstfliege ausgelöst werden, die zudem durch die Wassertrübung erst spät gesehen wird?

Andererseits haben Mario und Du ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht, die meine Behauptung widerlegen, Skjernlachse stiegen nicht nach Fliegen. Eigentlich freut mich das, denn in Oberflächennähe zu fischen finde ich einfach schöner. Und mögliche Erklärungen für meine Beobachtungen stehen oben. Man darf Einzelerfahrungen eben nicht vorschnell verallgemeinern. 

In der ersten Septemberwoche bin ich nochmal an der Skjern-Au (Borris), mal sehn was wird. Wenn man die Fangstatistiken der letzten Jahre von *Skjern Å Sammenslutningen* zugrundelegt, scheinen die Chancen auf einen Lachs im August und September nicht schlecht zu sein.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Karstein (9. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

Halthalthalt @ Werner: habe noch nie eine Fliege für Lachs oberflächennah gefischt!

Versuche an allen Gewässern, mögichst grundnah zu kommen - ob mit Floater oder Intermediate! Meine Theoríe ist, dass ich unten die Bisse bekomme - so habe ich es an Mörrum und am Drowes gelernt.

Schade, erste Septemberwoche passt nicht... 

Grüßle

Karsten


----------



## Grayling (10. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

Moin Karsten,
nein, deine Theorie macht den Thread nicht tot, die Gespräche sind hoch informativ und ein toller Erfahrungsaustausch. Ich will nächstes Jahr auch konsequent an der Skjern angreifen (war schon ein paarmal kurz fischen da) und freue mich sehr über eure Beiträge. 1000 Dank und weiter so, dafür ist doch so ein Forum.

Mir hat man bei Korsholm gesagt (Juli 2005): "Fisch eine Schwinnleine mit intermediate Vorfach und großer Tubenfliege".

Aber ganz ehrlich, selbst im August würde ich zumindest ein fast - sinking Vorfach wählen und vielleicht eine Conehead Tubenfliege, auch wenn die sich nicht so gut im Wasser bewegt. Aber das ist alles mehr eine Gefühlssache und keine Erfahrungswerte.

Gruss
Grayling


----------



## Pinn (10. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*



Karsten_Berlin schrieb:


> Halthalthalt @ Werner: habe noch nie eine Fliege für Lachs oberflächennah gefischt!
> 
> Versuche an allen Gewässern, mögichst grundnah zu kommen - ob mit Floater oder Intermediate! Meine Theoríe ist, dass ich unten die Bisse bekomme - so habe ich es an Mörrum und am Drowes gelernt.
> 
> ...


 
Ups... Sorry Karsten, da habe ich wohl was missverstanden! Tut mit leid.

Mit "oberflächennah" meinte ich nicht "an der Wasseroberfläche", sondern in der flachen Skjern-Au einfach nur weiter weg vom Grund als von der Wasseroberfläche.

Bei einem Wasserstand von ~150 cm zwischen Gewässergrund, Grundnähe, Mittelwasser, Oberflächennähe und Wasseroberfläche als Zielebene zu differenzieren, wäre vielleicht genauer, aber in diesem Zusammenhang sicher übertrieben. 

Mittelwasser kann man mit guten Gewissen wegen ihrer geringen Tiefe bei der Skjern-Au weglassen, und Gewässergrund als Angelebene ist eigentlich nur für Grundangler mit Wurm interessant.

Somit bleiben für uns Fliegenfischer in der Skjern nur die befischbaren Wasserhorizonte Grundnähe, Oberflächennähe und Wasseroberfläche übrig. Soviel erzmal als Erklärung zu meinen verwendeten Begiffen.  

Tschö, Werner


----------



## Karstein (10. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

Mal Heiko fragen, wo er neulich die Anbeißer hatte, auf welcher Höhe? HEIKO? :m

@ Grayling: wie haben zwar keine Coneheads, dafür Mörrumer Presstubes. Mir erschienen die Dinger zumindest letzten Mai viel zu schwer für die Strömung. Ich mag das mehr, wenn da lange Hecheln freudig herumpulsieren. (Hat aber trotzdem nix genutzt  )

Wir hatten übrigens auch mal mit den 50cm und 70cm kurzen Roman Moser Sinking Leadern experimentiert. Ließen sich prima aufnehmen, aber die Frage ist: fischen die Dinger dort auch richtig? Hat da von euch schon jemand auf Lachs Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Habt einen feinen Abend

Karsten

PS: mich wundert, dass Michael hier noch immer nich aufkreuzt - muss gut laufen in der Förde?


----------



## Gnilftz (10. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*



Karsten_Berlin schrieb:


> Mal Heiko fragen, wo er neulich die Anbeißer hatte, auf welcher Höhe? HEIKO? :m


Guck ma


----------



## Karstein (11. August 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

Darfst mich ja halt - wie üblich - seniler alter Mann nennen...


----------



## Flyfisher_SC (19. November 2006)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

Hallo,

als Skjern Au geprüfter Flyfisher hier mein kurzer Beitrag und die Bitte diesen sehr interessanten Beitrag fortzuführen.

Ich war 2005 Ende Aug./Sep. an der Skjern Au bei Borris,  direkt am Parkplatz neben der Brücke.

Es waren überwiegend "Löffendreher" im Einsatz. Ich selbst war nur auf der Durchfahrt mit dem Wohnmobil und habe mir in Skjern bei Korsholm (gigantischer Laden) die Karte und ein paar Fliegen besorgt.

Die Beruhigung: Nicht nur ich fing an diesem Tag nix, sondern auch sämtlich einheimischen Löffeldreher und einheimischen Flyfisher.

Bei den Fliegenfischern ist eines ganz klar, es geht nur was mit  Schußköpfen. Da mein Womo  eine Küche hat und ich einen Kaffee kochte und somit den Dänen einladen konnte, gab er mir gerne einige Tipps mit auf den Weg.

In der Skjern hat man nur regelmäßigen Erfolg, wenn man recht tief kommt. Er selbst hat mit einer Zweihand das andere Ufer angeworfen, abtreiben lassen und direkt wieder rüber.

Einen "netten" Deutschen habe ich auch getroffen, der angeblich bereits einige Lachse in den letzten Tagen gefangen haben will (gab es da nicht irgend eine Begrenzung auf meiner Karte??) 

In 2007 werde ich einige Wochen in Houstrup sein und mal wieder an die Skjern fahren, diesmal mit der Streamerrute und einigen Schußköpfen im Gepäck.

Eine Frage: könnte Ihr die Gewässerkarte (auf der Rückseite des Angelscheines) mal einstellen und dort einige Tipps eintragen - das könnte für mich doch eine gute Hilfe sein.

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Pinn (11. September 2008)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

Hallo Leute,

ich wärme diesen schon fast historischen Thread mal wieder auf, wegen eines aktuellen Fanges. Nach vier Jahren Fischerei an der Skjern ist es mir zum ersten Mal im Leben gelungen, einen Atlantiklachs zu landen! Mit dänischer Hilfe beim Keschern. :q

Und dann war das noch noch ein Ausnahmefisch, der sicher zu den 10 größten Lachsen gehören wird, die in diesem Jahr bis zum Ende der Saison am 15.09.08 im Skjern-System gefangen und gemeldet werden.

Ich freue mich besonders darüber, das es mir gelungen ist, diesen Fisch mit einer 0/3er Fantasie-Fliege in leuchtend gelb-grün und glitzernden Lametta-Fäden zum Anbiss zu bewegen. Die hatte ich mal in BC erworben. Und meine Angelmethode entsprach auch nicht unbedingt dem Standard der Zweihandfischerei an Flüssen, weil ich in unmittelbarer Nähe meines Ufers in Innenkurven mit sehr tiefen Rinnen gefischt habe. 

Die offizielle Übersicht und meine Fangmeldung:

http://skjernaasam.dk/php/Fiskeri.php?method=serapport&values[type]=laks&values[aargang]=2008&values[contentid]=258

http://skjernaasam.dk/php/Fiskeri.php?method=serapport&values[id]=7835&values[contentid]=0


Vielleicht lohnt es sich doch, nochmal über erfolgversprechende Angelmethoden auf Lachs an dänischen Auen zu diskutieren?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. September 2008)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

Glückwunsch!
Ein echter Traumfisch.


----------



## andre23 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

hej werner, super fisch....auf der suche nach deinem helfer, helfe ich gerne....

...allerdings muss man ueber die køderfrage nicht diskutieren...ein alter rostiger spinner ( er hatte sich alles abgerissen und ihn einfach dann an die schnur gebunden)...gab den grøssten laks....ueber 16 kg....ich weiss, fliegenfischer sehen køfis, wurm, rejer, blink, spinner nicht gerne...diese sind aber meisst erfolgreicher....und zum glueck werden die lachsfænge immer besser hier...die besatzmassnahmen fruchten....nicht nur im skjern å...hehe


----------



## andre23 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

laks 119cm, 16,5 kg...der grøsste seit 68 jahren der mit der angel gefangen wurde, im varde å....

...dass ist der mit dem rostigen spinner, link kann ich leider nicht reinsetzen....

bin mir aber sehr sicher, dass es auch lachse ueber 25-30kg hier gibt....einfach mal google benutzen...hehe


----------



## Maok (12. September 2008)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

Moin!

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri zum Lachsfang! #6

Ich hab selber 10 Jahre intensiv die Skjern Au und ihre Nebenflüsse befischt und weiss daher wieviel Ausdauer und auch Glück man brauch, um einen solchen Fang zu machen!

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Pinn (12. September 2008)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*



andre23 schrieb:


> hej werner, super fisch....auf der suche nach deinem helfer, helfe ich gerne....
> 
> ...allerdings muss man ueber die køderfrage nicht diskutieren...ein alter rostiger spinner ( er hatte sich alles abgerissen und ihn einfach dann an die schnur gebunden)...gab den grøssten laks....ueber 16 kg....ich weiss, fliegenfischer sehen køfis, wurm, rejer, blink, spinner nicht gerne...diese sind aber meisst erfolgreicher....und zum glueck werden die lachsfænge immer besser hier...die besatzmassnahmen fruchten....nicht nur im skjern å...hehe
> 
> ...



Moin andre23,

Das kann ich bestätigen. Deutlich größere Lachse als meinen Fang habe ich selber letztes Jahr und dieses Jahr mehrere Male springen sehen, an der Skjern. Einer war schon von einem Angler direkt gegenüber am anderen Ufer an einem Spinner mit diesen signal-roten Gummiüberziehern gehakt, die in diesem Jahr wohl der Renner bei den Spinnfischern sind. Der Lachs konnte mühelos die Schnur sprengen, obwohl die sicher nicht wenig Tragkraft hatte.

Leider hatte ich noch keins von diesen Monstern um die 120 cm am Haken.  Ich fische aber etwas rustikaler, seit ich sie selber gesehen habe. Es wäre doof, wenn man seinen "Fisch des Lebens" verliert, nur weil man zu fein fischt.

Lachse um die 15kg und mehr sind da und mit ganz großem Glück auch zu fangen.

Zu den Angelmethoden: Ich habe keine Vorurteile gegen andere Angelmethoden als Fliegenfischen, im Gegenteil. In den letzten Jahren habe ich selber ab und zu mit der Spinnrute gefischt und schon Meer- und Regenbogenforellen erwischt.

Da man eh nur einen Lachs über 70cm oder zwei zwischen 60 und 70 cm pro Jahr aus der Skjern entnehmen darf, spielt es keine Rolle, welche Methode erfolgreicher ist. Dieses Jahr habe ich deshalb die Spinnruten zuhause gelassen, weil ich Fliegenfischen schöner finde.

Etwas Schadenfreude kann ich aber nicht verhehlen: Die Chancen beim Wurmangeln auf Lachs scheinen stark rückläufig zu sein, weil Weissfisch- und Barschbestand zunehmen. Zwei Kollegen der letzten Tour haben intensiv Wurmangeln praktiziert und dabei sehr schöne Rotaugen und Barsche gefangen!|supergri

Zu Deinem Angebot, mir bei der Suche nach dem dänischen Angelfreund behilflich zu sein: Nehme ich gerne an!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Team Feivel (24. September 2008)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

Petri zum Lachs, das ist der Lohn für viele Stunden am Wasser. Der Bestand in der Skjern Au ist schon gut. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Dänen auch bei niedrigem Wasserstand mit schweren Schnüren fischen. Was hast Du verwendet?
Ich war Mitte August an der Skjern. Die Bedingungen, soweit ich das einschätzen kann, waren optimal. Regen, bedeckter Himmel und leicht steigendes Wasser. Ich hatte dann auch doppeltes Glück. Innerhalb von 30 min. fing ich eine Meerforelle und einen 90+ Lachs. Gefangen habe ich auf eine Eigenkreation der Skjern Fancy an einer Float./s1 mit slow Sinker- Polyleader. Über einen kleinen Erfahrungsaustausch der Skjern- Fahrer an dieser Stelle würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Team Feivel (24. September 2008)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

Petri zum Lachs, das ist der Lohn für viele Stunden am Wasser. Der Bestand in der Skjern Au ist schon gut. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Dänen auch bei niedrigem Wasserstand mit schweren Schnüren fischen. Was hast Du verwendet?
Ich war Mitte August an der Skjern. Die Bedingungen, soweit ich das einschätzen kann, waren optimal. Regen, bedeckter Himmel und leicht steigendes Wasser. Ich hatte dann auch doppeltes Glück. Innerhalb von 30 min. fing ich eine Meerforelle und einen 90+ Lachs. Gefangen habe ich auf eine Eigenkreation der Skjern Fancy an einer Float./s1 mit slow Sinker- Polyleader. Über einen Erfahrungsaustausch an dieser Stelle würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Maok (24. September 2008)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*

Petri zum Lachs und zur Mefo!!! :m Feine Sache!

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Pinn (27. September 2008)

*AW: Lachse in DK, Skjern-Au*



Team Feivel schrieb:


> Petri zum Lachs, das ist der Lohn für viele Stunden am Wasser. Der Bestand in der Skjern Au ist schon gut. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Dänen auch bei niedrigem Wasserstand mit schweren Schnüren fischen. Was hast Du verwendet?
> Ich war Mitte August an der Skjern. Die Bedingungen, soweit ich das einschätzen kann, waren optimal. Regen, bedeckter Himmel und leicht steigendes Wasser. Ich hatte dann auch doppeltes Glück. Innerhalb von 30 min. fing ich eine Meerforelle und einen 90+ Lachs. Gefangen habe ich auf eine Eigenkreation der Skjern Fancy an einer Float./s1 mit slow Sinker- Polyleader. Über einen Erfahrungsaustausch an dieser Stelle würde ich mich freuen.
> 
> Gruß Uwe


Hallo Uwe,

erstmal ein dickes Petri zur Mefo und dem Lachs. Zwei solche Fänge in dieser kurzen Zeit sind schon eine ganz große Ausnahme an der Skjern!

Zu meinem Fang: Die Skjern Au war in zwei Tagen um 20 cm gestiegen, die Strömung entsprechend stark und das Wetter sehr "durchwachsen".

Am Abend vorher hatte ich in einer Innenkurve mit sehr tiefer Rinne mehrmals Lachse springen sehen. Frühmorgens war ich wieder an der Stelle und hatte nach wenigen Würfen den lange ersehnten Anbiss.

Meine Gerätezusammenstellung war eher unkonventionell: Ein ACE SH SINK 6 / SINK 7 DH von 29g. Da der SK auch ohne Polyleader vom Gewicht her schon optimal zu der Rute passt und seine Spitze sehr schnell sinkt, habe ich das Tippet aus 2m 35er Vanish direkt am SK befestigt. Als Köder verwendete ich einen 2/0 Streamer in gelb, etwas grün und Glitter, der sicher frühmorgens im tiefen Wasser gut sichtbar ist. 

Gruß, Werner


----------

